# shrink tubing



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

where do i find shrink tubing locally or do i have to order it online


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

heat shrink? home depot, radio shack, lowes etc etc


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

those stores wnt have it in heaver dia. you'll have to go to a electrical supply store


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Mudhole.com has it. X-flocked is what you need for your rods.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

home depot has up to either 1/2 inch or 1 inch but its only like 4 inches long....you can try online also at like frozencpu.com they have pretty much whatever size and can give you a 100ft piece if you want i believe but try the elec supply store as suggested above before you do that


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> where do i find shrink tubing locally or do i have to order it online


Priest Electronics in Chesapeake.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks guys


----------

